#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Побег из снега в тропики: моя жизнь на Шри Ланке

## Жека

Итак, Шри Ланка. Полтора года, и я - счастливый обладатель Master Degree Buddhism and Pali в международной академии, учебном проекте храма Зуба Будды, который расположен в городе Канди.

... Это был второй побег из Москвы, ледяной "революционной" Москвы, в которой рассерженный креативный класс захотел перемен, и поэтому на широких, покрытых снежной коркой (при Лужкове такого не было!) улицах, было очень много одетых в форму и в космические шлемы мужчин. Мой революционный запал вылился в переписку на Фэйсбуке и был успешно заглушен тоской по Азии и просмотром фильмов о Гималаях, под аромат индийских благовоний и созерцанием бредущих вдаль на рассвете монахов ( я повысила себе в квартиру эту купленную в Чиангмае картину).

... Мне все время холодно и хочется спать... Я смотрю из окна квартиры на Воробьевы горы... Мы собираем пресс- конференцию, журналисты, как обычно, пишут всякие гадости, а я понимаю, что рука уверенно набирает skyscaner.ru, и ум погружается в фантазии об острове, который на карте мира выглядит крошечной точкой, затерянной в изумрудных водах индийского океана... Креативный класс, Азбука вкуса, "Чайхона номер один", Петровка и бывшие коллеги становятся лишь дрожащей травинкой в ворохе предвкушений, опасений и окончательного избавления от старых вещей.

... Рейс компании Этихад (Москва- Абудаби - Коломбо) задержан на несколько часов. В Абу Даби транзитникам приходится задержаться почти на двое суток... Девушки плачут - они хотят к океану. 

Я не плачу - я еду учить язык Будды. Чтобы убить время, мы постоянно пьем кофе и что- то едим в аэропортовских кафе, наблюдая на мужчин с бородами и в белых халатах и на закутанных в черные одеяния женщин с закрытыми лицами... Я сплю на скамейке, думая о страшной мести Этихаду и понимая, что все это пройдет как только самолет приземлится в пункте назначения...

Шри Ланка встретила меня влажным ароматным воздухом, видом рисовых полей, визгом автомобильных сигналов и любопытствующими взглядами.

"Вэра а ю фром?" Начнешь отвечать - завэраюфромят окончательно, не забыв спросить про вероисповедание и матримониальный статус. Русские не улыбаются без повода - русские всегда серьезны и сосредоточены. 

.... Родина Палийского Канона - Шри Ланка (в прошлом Цейлон), стала открыта для массового туризма относительно недавно. Маленький остров имеет весьма трагичную историю - века колонизации различными западными странами, затяжная война между сингалами и тамилами (говорят, традиция взрывать себя как средство террора началась именно здесь), сокрушительное цунами 2002 года, унесшее тысячи жизней.

Национальное самосознание острова Шри Ланка основано на владении несколькими реликтами Будды Готамы, главный из которых надежно скрыт во многих шкатулках главного храма - зуб Будды. Если лишить ланкийцев Зуба, наступит великая депрессия, и смысл жизни исчезнет. Около двери, где спрятана реликвия, всегда сидит много ланкийцев, преимущественно, женского пола, которые подолгу смотрят за дверь, видимо, обращаясь к чему- то Высшему и неведомому, что неподвластно словам...

... Я зачем- то привезла с собой из Москвы щетку для мытья раковин, но Шри Ланка в быту оказалась вполне нормальной и упакованной супермаркетами и ресторанами. Моя академия - в 12 км от шумного туристического Канди: роскошные горы и кокосовые плантации, речки и рисовые поля... На территории академии "пасутся" огромные слоны, которые носят реликвии во время ежегодного праздника (праздников на Цейлоне столько, что понять, на чем вообще держится его экономика - очень сложно).

----------

Aion (18.08.2013), AndyZ (15.08.2013), Ittosai (15.08.2013), Joy (17.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (15.08.2013), Ануруддха (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (24.08.2013), Дмитрон (15.08.2013), Дхармананда (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Нар (18.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Шавырин (16.08.2013), Эделизи (15.08.2013), Яреб (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Начинается учеба.

В моей группе порядка 10-12 человек, среди которых три американца, два вьетнамских монаха, местные монахи и одна монахиня. Потом к нам присоединится молодой китаец, а младший из американцев уедет спустя полгода обучения зарабатывать деньги на жизнь. 

... Я исписываю листочки и бережно складываю их в конверт - это палийские слова. Учитель пали - молодой ланкийский бхикку с отличным английским и бесконечным обаянием - немного спотыкается, произнося ""сфера ни восприятия, ни - не восприятия". Он хочет открыть свой медитационный центр и обучать иностранцев и местных бхаване (медитации). Через несколько месяцев он уедет на год в Европу и вернется возмужавшим и вооруженным современным телефоном... Центр начинает строиться.


Другой мой учитель пали - пожилой профессор с мировым именем, человек исключительного ума, скромности и доброты - он проводит Dhamma class для близкого круга в своем доме на вершине горы, и объясняет мне сложные термины...

... Я вижу океан - его неистовость приводит меня в легкий транс; русский парень в Мириссе ломает ногу в волнах... Я смотрю на горизонт... В песке носятся маленькие крабы, они очень пугливы и похожи на инопланетян. 

Здесь маленький тамильский мальчик Арджун застенчиво смеется при виде белой тети, но уже через минуту показывает ей фокусы, закатывая белки глаз и делая мостик. Я даю Арджуну игрушки, испытывая смутную тревогу за его будущее: его отец им не очень интересуется, а маму интересуют только индийские мелодрамы по ТВ...

----------

Ittosai (15.08.2013), Joy (17.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (24.08.2013), Дхармананда (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Нар (18.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Шавырин (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

- Хай! - американец Габриэль, как и положено, улыбается вовсю. Его отец был в СССР в 70- ые годы. 

С Гэбом легко - он знает все маршруты автобусов и где найти самый вкусный фреш... Мы втроем (с монахом- одноклассником) делаем презентацию о Ниббане у меня дома (боже, зачем мне одной трехэтажный дом??)

"Ниббану нельзя определить в словах" ,- говорит Гэб. 

Он очень ответственный и готовит презентации по несколько дней, я же делаю все на лету и импровизирую.

За полтора года, предусмотренных для получения Мастера, по 4 месяца отводится на каждую из Питак (корзин) Канона. Помимо этого, изучается философия, пали, буддийская психология и медитация.

Последние полгода студенты только пишут дипломную работу. 

Тхеравадинская академия отнюдь не закрыта для практиков Махаяны: здесь есть японский монах, корейская монахиня, а для студентов следующего за нашим курса было введено преподавание махаянских сутт. 

Один из наших учителей - в прошлом монах с 20- летним стажем, открыто был лоялен к идее тождества самсары и Ниббаны, и долгое время преподавал на острове Тайвань. 

Виная - Питака открывает обучение, - цейлонский стиль обучения Дисциплине довольно непривычен для европейцы -  это чтение вслух. Читая о том, как появилось то или иное правило для буддийских монахов, я ловлю себя на том, что проваливаюсь в далекое от дхьян, но тоже состояние ни восприятия, ни не- восприятия :-) 

Читает вслух чаще всего Марк - второй американец. Марку 60 и он любитель йоги и страстный пропагандист вегетарианства. Все его доклады посвящены либо первому, либо второму. Полтора часа Марк убеждает нас, что последней трапезой Будды были грибы, а не свинина, и последний вариант - это происки брахманов с целью опорочить Бхагавана в глазах индусов. 

Третий американец Джон - тоже всегда улыбается, но эта улыбка, скорее, напоминает "желудочную" улыбку младенцев, когда губам просто удобно быть в таком положении. Джон был программистом и имел украинскую грел френд. Но Джоны не умеют ухаживать за женщинами, потому что в стране Джонов женщины оскорбляются, если за ними ухаживают, потому что они что, слабее мужчин что ли, потому что подавать руку женщине это разве правильно, потому что счет в ресторане надо делить пополам, потому что все человеческие существа должны быть одинаковыми, потому что!

Джоны не верят в перерождения, Джоны верят науке и Джоны верят в психологию. 

Ланкийские монахи верят в перерождения. Еще ланкийские монахи хотят выучить английский и поэтому получают Мастер Дигри в буддийской академии с русскими девушками. Иногда ланкийских монахов ловит Мара, и они говорят русским девушкам: "ты такая красивая, я хочу быть с тобой!"

Русская девушка прячется за позитивные американские спины, а потом едет в горный медитационный центр... 

"So piecefull, so piecefull ... Here and now here and now" ,- говорит Упул, мирянин- учитель центра Ниламбе. 

Я закрываю глаза, а, открыв, натыкаюсь взглядом на мускулистую фигуру англичанина, который тоже хочет узнать буддизм, а кто же не хочет узнать буддизм, все мы здесь, чтобы узнать буддизм, а одной девушке по горам ходить опасно, и поэтому девушки ходят не одни, а в стайке.

Сильвия - австрийка, которая уже давно живет в Канди и учит подростков немецкому языку. Мы с Сильвией идем в гости к ланкийской монахине, которая рассказывает нам про страдание. Сильвия очень любит Шри Ланку и не любит страдания...

----------

Ittosai (15.08.2013), Joy (17.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (24.08.2013), Дхармананда (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Шавырин (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Учитель

В прошлом году буддийские страны отмечали круглую дату - 2600 лет со Дня Рождения Готамы Будды. Цейлон погрузился в долгое ликование: по улицам бродили слоны, бесплатно раздавали еду и напитки, в воды Коломбо были запущены многочисленные корабли, а небо разрывали салюты.

 - Да, да, меня зовут Джейн! Да, я из России!

-  Я должен спросить главного монаха, можете ли вы приехать на Весак к нам в центр.

"Его зовут Пемасири, Бханте Пемасири! Он обязательно даст тебе инструкции".

... Мы с Гэбом долго едем по узким улицам из Канди в пригород Коломбо. Гэбу нужно вскоре вернуться, а мне нужно в Делгоду. Я устала, и я разговариваю со статуей Будды, прося помощи у дэвов... Мне нужно понять, как мне жить... Я  устала...

 - У нас нет определенного расписания ,- говорит администратор при входе в центр. - Вам нужно будет смотреть, что делают другие и делать то же самое... Или что- то свое.

В темноте я пробираюсь к данному мне кути - маленькому домику. Белокурая немецкая девушка Джулианна приносит мне манго и обещает познакомить с главным монахом. 

Манго везде - сотни, тысячи манго - они на ветвях и на полу, они падают на крышу кути, и их едят люди, птицы и белки. В воздухе разлит пряный аромат лотосов...

 - Локухамудурово (так здесь называют главных монахов) очень занят. Видите ли, Весак, очень много дел, много людей скоро приедут и еще будет угощение для тысячи местных жителей, это наша традиция. Но я спрошу про вас, - пожилой монах доброжелательно покачивает головой (у нас это означает "не знаю", на Шри Ланке - согласие).

... Пемасири Тхера - невысокого роста, худощавый, с кожей цвета крепкого загара, пронзительным карим взглядом - смотрит на меня, не спрашивая, почему я здесь. Он знает, почему. Он находит время, и мы разговариваем.  


"Три вещи, которые происходят со всеми с самого рождения и до самой смерти естественно - это дыхание, изменение и мышление. Никто не учил тебя дышать, меняться и мыслить".

... Потом было Учение. Каждый день мы собирались в 4:30 и задавали свои вопросы.

 Локухамудурово - легенда Шри Ланки, человек, который начал медитировать примерно в то же время, когда стал говорить и ходить; полвека назад пришедший в монашество, большинство из которых он провел в джунглях и лесных аранниях; учитель президентов и министров, крестьян и заключенных; которому посвящены книги и фильмы, и который всячески сторонится публичности: центр не имеет ни сайта, ни рекламы, и сюда приезжают его ученики, или их друзья.

Что я могу сказать, хваля его? Только какие- то вещи, которыми играет привычно наш ум и язык: "бесконечная доброта", "огромная мудрость", "великое терпение"... Все это лишь условности, штампы, которые не выражают никакой реальности.

"Отречение - это оставить карьеру и мужа; но когда ты сможешь уменьшить свою неугомонность - это и будет твоим Отречением" ,- сказал Он мне. 


... Мы едем на дану к одному из учеников Бханте, которого между собой называем Анатхапиндикой - очень богатый и влиятельный Рандхир родом из высшей касты буддийской семьи (да, в буддийской Ланке тоже есть касты!)- которая из поколения в поколения поддерживает Сангху монахов. Его отец построил в Бирме несколько монастырей для Махаси Саядо, а сам он регулярно устраивает дану в своем роскошном особняке на вершине горы в Канди. Рандхир очень добр и совсем не надменен. Он очень любит Локухамудурово, тот спас его от тяжелой депрессии, вызванной разводом и затяжной болезнью. 
Рандхир из тех людей, которые всегда готовы помочь другим: советом, деньгами, связью с нужными людьми. Он поддерживает центр, как и десятки других учеников Бханте, делающих это десятки лет и регулярно приезжая помедитировать и просто поговорит с Учителем.

... Атмосфера любви и взаимной заботы и уважения, месяцы медитации и временное бросание учебы ("потом сама все изучу"), успехи и провалы, наблюдение и отпускание... Именно здесь стало очевидно, что стремление все сделать быстро и чрезмерное усилие - ничуть не меньшие враги, чем леность и вялость. Если струна слишком натянута или слишком расслаблена - лютня не будет звучать, так говорил Будда.
Найти свой баланс и построить свою колесницу, ехать на которой легко и приятно, не думая о достижениях и не беспокоясь, "когда же, когда?", воспитание Терпения и доверия, - Дхамма сложна и проста одновременно.

"Медитируя  в жестоком мире, вы будете свободны от жестокости; медитируя в беспокойном мире, вы будете тихими. Вы идете своим путем.
Когда вспышка света озаряет лес, мы видим, что находимся в очень темном месте, на голове змеи. Точно не безопасное место! 
Хотя вспышка длится лишь мгновение, мы можем использовать эту краткую возможность, чтобы спрыгнуть со змеиной головы. 
Да, мы приземлимся еще куда- то, тоже в темноте, и будем продолжать прыгать, видя всякий раз новые препятствия на пути и избегая их.
Это редкий шанс - жить во время Учения Будды, и мы должны использовать его".

("Мудрость мангового дерева: беседы с Пемасири Тхера. Автор - канадский ученик Дэвид Янг).

----------

Ittosai (15.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (24.08.2013), Дхармананда (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Мингалаба (15.08.2013), Нар (19.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Спокойный (17.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Шавырин (16.08.2013), Энн Тэ (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека



----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), sergey (15.08.2013), Shus (15.08.2013), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (15.08.2013), Ассаджи (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дмитрон (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека



----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дхармананда (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Федор Ф (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Что то захотелось мне этим монахам (кто к вам "клеится") в их бесстыжие глазенки глянуть. Я сожалею что вам приходится сталкиваться с такими моментами.

----------

Буль (15.08.2013), Жека (15.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Ну, да, что тут поделать?
Танха сильна()

----------

Буль (15.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> ... Я исписываю листочки и бережно складываю их в конверт - это палийские слова. Учитель пали - молодой ланкийский бхикку с отличным английским и бесконечным обаянием - немного спотыкается, произнося ""сфера ни восприятия, ни - не восприятия". Он хочет открыть свой медитационный центр и обучать иностранцев и местных бхаване (медитации). Через несколько месяцев он уедет на год в Европу и вернется возмужавшим и вооруженным современным телефоном... Центр начинает строиться.


Знакомые всё лица:

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Raudex (22.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Жека (15.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Степан Т (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Ого! Дост. Кусала! Классно))

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ого! Дост. Кусала! Классно))


Это он в Москве. 
Потом всей группой они в Питере были. В гостях у нашей общины (отсюда и далее)

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Жека (15.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это он в Москве. 
> Потом всей группой они в Питере были. В гостях у нашей общины (отсюда и далее)


Он жаловался, что в Москве их принимали за кришнаитов)
Неприветливы были многие.
Сейчас он хочет открыть свой центр.

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Ашвария (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Он жаловался, что в Москве их принимали за кришнаитов)
> Неприветливы были многие.


Ничего себе. Это даже он, не владея русским и за столь короткое время смог увидеть?

Но всё правда. Так и есть, к сожалению  :Frown:

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Жека (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Бханте Пемасири о проблемах в практике


Проблемы начинаются в тот момент, когда йогин более не может наблюдать за дыханием и расстраивается из-за этого вместо того, чтобы наблюдать изменения. Он может считать, что у него плохая карма, которая не позволяет ему выполнять анапанасати, и это легкий путь, конечно. Дыхание, тем временем - не есть некая устойчивая и стабильная вещь. 

Людям нравится сидеть в медитации с восприятием постоянства и приятности. Когда это проходит, они начинают страдать и пробуют вернуть прежнее состояние, вместе с идеей о "Я".
Не только тело - ум тоже не остается в прежнем стабильном состоянии, а йогин думает, что это было бы замечательно - чтобы ум был все тем же!
Будда сказал, что ум меняется очень быстро. Его изменчивая натура здесь, а йогин пытается сидеть часами с одним и тем же умом! 
Если он постарается увидеть растворения ума, это означает, что ум поворачивается к випассане. Видя три характеристики, йогин понимает, что он живет с объектами, которые обречены на изменение и разрушение, и число его конфликтов с миром снижается. 
Однако немногие на самом деле хотят видеть непостоянство. Большинство ожидают, что в медитации они будут сидеть с идеально прямой спиной и с полуулыбкой на губах, которую они видят у статуй Будды, в состоянии легкости и без боли. Если это случается, они приходят в наркотический экстаз.
Это не то, что есть практика на самом деле. Такие периоды тоже имеют место быть, но мы должны уметь дать им уйти. Вы можете сидеть в таких приятных чувствах хоть год, хоть сто лет, -  никакой реальной цели в этом нет.
Будда сказал, что он достиг Пробуждения не ради нравственности или самадхи, но - для провозглашения Трех Слов. 
Вода может выглядеть одинаковой, но она течет и меняется постоянно. Йогин не может ожидать "такого же самадхи, как утром". Это невозможно. Это - иллюзия.
Ум не остается тем же самым даже в течение одной секунды. 
Нельзя ожидать "тех же чувств", что были вчера. Ум, тем временем, продолжает творить эту иллюзию. 
Мы начинаем медитацию с удерживания объекта, и заканчиваем - его отпусканием.

----------

AndyZ (15.08.2013), Ittosai (15.08.2013), Joy (17.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Thaitali (15.08.2013), Tong Po (15.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (15.08.2013), Дордже (15.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Лери (15.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Шавырин (16.08.2013), Энн Тэ (16.08.2013), Яреб (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ничего себе. Это даже он, не владея русским и за столь короткое время смог увидеть?
> 
> Но всё правда. Так и есть, к сожалению


К ним там в метро пристали, было очень неприятно.

----------

Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Ну, да, что тут поделать?
> Танха сильна()


как что поделать???????? не пялиться на женщин раз. глаза в пол два.

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Фил (15.08.2013)

----------


## Буль

> как что поделать???????? не пялиться на женщин раз. глаза в пол два.


Не получится из меня монаха. Это три.  :Cry:

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Дхармананда (15.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Нико (15.08.2013), Паня (16.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

> как что поделать???????? не пялиться на женщин раз. глаза в пол два.


До или после?
Вместо!

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (15.08.2013), Буль (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не получится из меня монаха. Это три.


Может, в следующей жизни? )

----------

Буль (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Если струна слишком натянута или слишком расслаблена - лютня не будет звучать, так говорил Будда.
> Найти свой баланс и построить свою колесницу, ехать на которой легко и приятно, не думая о достижениях и не беспокоясь, "когда же, когда?", воспитание Терпения и доверия, - Дхамма сложна и проста одновременно.


спасибо, что поделились! очень интересный и ценный опыт)

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Жека (15.08.2013), Нар (19.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Фил (16.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Да уж, почитаешь такие посты и думаешь, какая же у меня Сансарно-бытовая ничем не примечательная обыденная жизнь, вон как люди живут.

----------

Жека (15.08.2013), Кронус (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Тао (20.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да уж, почитаешь такие посты и думаешь, какая же у меня Сансарно-бытовая ничем не примечательная обыденная жизнь, вон как люди живут.


Ну самсара же в тропиках не заканчивается, но становится более очевидной :-)
Куда ни едь - все привычки едут следом :Cool:

----------

AndyZ (15.08.2013), Eugeny (15.08.2013), Markus (02.02.2014), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Шавырин (16.08.2013), Энн Тэ (16.08.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

Спасибо! Очень воодушевляет!

----------

Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Германн (17.08.2013), Жека (15.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (15.08.2013), Энн Тэ (16.08.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Прочитал и так себя стало жалко ,что как навозные жуки мы в сансаре  прозябаем ,а там такое благородное общество ариев

----------

Eugeny (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Прочитал и так себя стало жалко ,что как навозные жуки мы в сансаре  прозябаем ,а там такое благородное общество ариев


 :Smilie: приезжайте в гости

----------

Топпер- (15.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Прочитал и так себя стало жалко ,что как навозные жуки мы в сансаре  прозябаем ,а там такое благородное общество ариев


Здесь тоже сансара с всеми ее атрибутами. здесь тоже есть и тюрьмы и те кто в них отбывают сроки по всем статьям. Здесь тоже люди болеют стареют и потом умирают. а иногда минуя первые две стадии. Здесь тоже бывает и алкоголизм и его последствия. Здесь тоже есть и бомжи и нищие.  Наш Всеблагой первоучитель сказал что в Сансаре нет прохладных мест, она вся пылает

----------

Alex (16.08.2013), Joy (17.08.2013), Magan Poh (16.08.2013), Raudex (22.08.2013), Алексей Е (15.08.2013), Аурум (16.08.2013), Богдан Б (16.08.2013), Буль (16.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Дхармананда (16.08.2013), Егор Т (18.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (16.08.2013), Мингалаба (18.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (15.08.2013), Сергей Ч (15.08.2013), Тао (20.08.2013), Топпер- (15.08.2013), Фил (16.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.08.2013), Эделизи (15.08.2013), Энн Тэ (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Здесь тоже сансара с всеми ее атрибутами. здесь тоже есть и тюрьмы и те кто в них отбывают сроки по всем статьям. Здесь тоже люди болеют стареют и потом умирают. а иногда минуя первые две стадии. Здесь тоже бывает и алкоголизм и его последствия. Здесь тоже есть и бомжи и нищие.  Наш Всеблагой первоучитель сказал что в Сансаре нет прохладных мест, она вся пылает


Это да, но так или иначе для последователя Дхаммы в ШЛ несравнимо больше возможностей. Даже сам вид пагод и ступ внушает умиротворение, а уж про медитационные центры, учителей и обучение и говорить нечего. 
Самсара не исчезает, но ты видишь, как она возникает, и это уже большая радость. 
В какой- то момент должна появиться равностность, конечно. Когда что снег, что пальмы; что храмы, что их отсутствие - ничто не может выбить тебя из колеи. Сам Будда после Пробуждения жил в шумных городах, в том числе. Но это - вэри хай левел...

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (17.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (17.08.2013), Ритл (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (16.08.2013), Топпер- (16.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Вообще, мое мнение насчет Тхеравады как самой "ортодоксальной" и аутентичной буддийской традиции, после двух лет (плюс Тайланд) в сих странах - абсолютно испарилось. Это просто условное название для южного буддизма, которое не подразумевает ничего особенно строго. 
Массовая религия всегда подразумевает большое количество традиций, которым из поколения в поколение следуют люди. Если мусульмане режут баранов, христиане купаются в проруби, а Махаянские народы начитывают мантры, то народ тхеравадинских стран соблюдает дни полнолуния и приходит в белом в храмы. Плюс - там тот же народный фольклор (барабаны, амулеты, слоны, пляски и т д). 
Массовая религия не подразумевает свободного выбора. Детей на Шри Ланке с грудничкового возраста носят смотреть на буддийские реликвии, однако простое наблюдение показывает, как легко люди прыгают из одной религии в другую. Так, если папа - католик, то и сын будет католик - обратное вызвало бы всеобщее удивление. 
Большинство людей никакой Палийский Канон не читали, это участь монахов и интеллектуальной элиты Цейлона и Тайлонда (в Бирме чуть получше ситуация). О Махаяне многие тхеравадины в принципе не знают даже, что исключает конфликты, подобные тем, как у нас в России, когда на БФ некоторых от слова "тхеравадин" зело тошнит:-)
Были местечковые конфликты, когда махаянских монахов не хотели пускать жить в монастыри, но ситуации такие весьма редкие. Я видела в медитационных центрах и японских монахов, и корейских, и никаких войн не было.
Странно, да?

----------

Eugeny (16.08.2013), Joy (17.08.2013), Vladiimir (16.08.2013), Алексей Е (16.08.2013), Аурум (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (17.08.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (24.08.2013), Дхармананда (16.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Микаэль (17.08.2013), Нар (19.08.2013), Ритл (16.08.2013), Сергей Ч (16.08.2013), Топпер- (16.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (16.08.2013)

----------


## Слава

Жека, какие у вас дальнейшие планы после столь основательного обучения ?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Так, если папа - католик, то и сын будет католик - обратное вызвало бы всеобщее удивление. 
> Я видела в медитационных центрах и японских монахов, и корейских, и никаких войн не было.
> Странно, да?


было бы странно если бы было иначе. у меня знакомый дзенский монах уже 3 год на Ланке живет. тоже пали изучает. и японский попутно сам преподает. живет в пригороде Канди. деревенька Дигана. в монастыере манговой хижины (Амбе кути пансале)

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Германн (17.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Топпер- (16.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я видела в медитационных центрах и японских монахов, и корейских, и никаких войн не было.
> Странно, да?


За рубежом конфликтов м/у разными буддистами не встречал. В Бодхгае вообще монахи тхеравады и махаяны, часто видел, рядом сидели, но не смешанно.

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Топпер- (17.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Если бы люди вспомнили о том, что они - люди, в первую очередь, а не мусульмане или христиане, то никаких проблем бы не было. Я уже говорила, что на уровне массовом между религиями вообще мало различий, потому что в основном, это набор правил и предписаний. Казалось бы - молись и дай другим, но нет.
На уровне философском у понимающих людей тоже не должно возникать желания взрывать друг друга за иные взгляды, ибо это абсурд.
Да что говорить? Мусульмане вовсю грызутся друг с другом, буддийские страны тоже не блещут миролюбием, взять хотя бы недавнюю историю Камбоджи и Бирмы. Тут не в религии дело, а в том, что лобха, доса и моха правят бал.
Меня в этом плане всегда поражает та атмосфера терпимости, в которой жил Будда и Сангха. Казалось бы он шел наперекор всей системе. Вы не знаете, что такое касты, если не были в Индии! Это жесточайшая ограничительная система, когда брахман может убить шудру, прошедшего по "его" улице. 
Будда не признавал кастовость, и никто за это его не обижал, да, были наезды, но исключительно вербальные. 
Вот нам бы такую терпимость в мире сейчас.

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Алексей Е (16.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Микаэль (17.08.2013), Ритл (16.08.2013), Топпер- (17.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Жека, какие у вас дальнейшие планы после столь основательного обучения ?


Я думала писать диссертацию, но передумала. 
Сейчас собираю информацию для книги о дост. Пемасири для его учеников и для интересующихся, с разделом о Махаси Саядо и его жизни и о Бирме.

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Thaitali (17.08.2013), Алексей Е (16.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Ритл (16.08.2013), Слава (16.08.2013), Топпер- (17.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Если бы люди вспомнили о том, что они - люди, в первую очередь, а не мусульмане или христиане, то никаких проблем бы не было. Я уже говорила, что на уровне массовом между религиями вообще мало различий, потому что в основном, это набор правил и предписаний. Казалось бы - молись и дай другим, но нет.
> На уровне философском у понимающих людей тоже не должно возникать желания взрывать друг друга за иные взгляды, ибо это абсурд.
> Да что говорить? Мусульмане вовсю грызутся друг с другом, буддийские страны тоже не блещут миролюбием, взять хотя бы недавнюю историю Камбоджи и Бирмы. Тут не в религии дело, а в том, что лобха, доса и моха правят бал.
> Меня в этом плане всегда поражает та атмосфера терпимости, в которой жил Будда и Сангха. Казалось бы он шел наперекор всей системе. Вы не знаете, что такое касты, если не были в Индии! Это жесточайшая ограничительная система, когда брахман может убить шудру, прошедшего по "его" улице. 
> Будда не признавал кастовость, и никто за это его не обижал, да, были наезды, но исключительно вербальные. 
> Вот нам бы такую терпимость в мире сейчас.


вот уж простите. я вот ни разу не сексист но женский буддизм очень отличается от мужского. женский чрезмерно эмоционален. вам напомнить как умерли почтенные Моггалана и Ангулимала. или вам напомнить сколько козней брахманы устраивали Будде? я радуюсь что в те времена не было ни противопехотных мин ни снайперских винтовок. не было никакой терпимости с стороны ортодоксальных Брахманов. они все желчью исходили и локти себе в бессильной злобе кусали.

----------

Styeba (20.08.2013), Тао (20.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> вот уж простите. я вот ни разу не сексист но женский буддизм очень отличается от мужского. женский чрезмерно эмоционален. вам напомнить как умерли почтенные Моггалана и Ангулимала.


Их кончины были как-то связаны с женским буддизмом?

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Жека (17.08.2013), Нар (19.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> вот уж простите. я вот ни разу не сексист но женский буддизм очень отличается от мужского. женский чрезмерно эмоционален. вам напомнить как умерли почтенные Моггалана и Ангулимала. или вам напомнить сколько козней брахманы устраивали Будде? я радуюсь что в те времена не было ни противопехотных мин ни снайперских винтовок. не было никакой терпимости с стороны ортодоксальных Брахманов. они все желчью исходили и локти себе в бессильной злобе кусали.


Я не хотела бы продолжать тему в таком русле, но оба этих великих ученика умерли вовсе не из-за брахманской неприязни к буддизму, а из-за прошлой своей каммы.
Если вы почитаете, как спорили брахманы с Буддой, то обратите внимание на такую деталь: перед начало диспута происходил "вежливый мягкий разговор". Люди были воспитанные, даже если они хотели переспорить. После всех диспутов почти люди просили прощения и переходили к Дхамме ( в большинстве примеров).
Ни о каких минах речи не было, не придумывайте.

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Нар (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

*Поучительная история шри-ланкийского монаха, который переродился голодным духом*

Несколько десятилетий тому назад в ШЛ жил достаточно высокопоставленный монах. Однажды ему не дали должности, на которую он претендовал, и он очень разозлился. Он был настоятелем храма недалеко от Канди, и никто из монахов не могу ужиться с ним более месяца. У него был очень злобный, раздражительный характер. Когда он заболевал, он проклинал всех вокруг, и в один момент его положили в госпиталь в Коломбо.
Там он тоже достал всех врачей, причем, как замечали его посетители, он постоянно отмахивался от "духов", и в итоге скончался от тяжелой болезни. Тело кремировали, и остался вопрос, кому передать храм.
Один монах приехал туда, и остался ночевать. Глубокой ночью он почувствовал ледяное прикосновения к ногам. Он попытался не обращать внимание, но лед коснулся уже его живота, и он вспомнил слова отца, что руки петов - очень холодные. 
Он поднялся и оглядел комнату. Около кровати сидел черный дух - злой монах переродился в такое вот существо.
Он долго потом жил в этом храме, пугая новых бхикку, и в конце концов исчез.

----------

Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Топпер- (17.08.2013), Эделизи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Пока я радовалась пальмам, буддийский монах ликовал, впервые увидев снег...

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Буль (17.08.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Германн (17.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (17.08.2013), Нар (19.08.2013), Топпер- (17.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013), Эделизи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я думала писать диссертацию, но передумала. 
> Сейчас собираю информацию для книги о дост. Пемасири для его учеников и для интересующихся, с разделом о Махаси Саядо и его жизни и о Бирме.


Могу только пожелать удачи в написании. У вас очень хороший стиль. Читаться должно будет легко.

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Thaitali (17.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Жека (17.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Микаэль (17.08.2013), Нар (19.08.2013), Тао (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2013), Шавырин (17.08.2013), Эделизи (17.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Могу только пожелать удачи в написании. У вас очень хороший стиль. Читаться должно будет легко.


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Thaitali

> *Поучительная история шри-ланкийского монаха, который переродился голодным духом*


если вы не против, спрошу здесь: где можно подробнее  почитать про голодных духов? И про то, как ум влияет на состояние природы, как из-за омрачений появляются наводнения и т.п. Может сутты, или книги.

----------


## Топпер

> если вы не против, спрошу здесь: где можно подробнее  почитать про голодных духов?


Джаннусонин сутта



> И про то, как ум влияет на состояние природы, как из-за омрачений появляются наводнения и т.п. Может сутты, или книги.


Аганнья сутту посмотрите

----------

Joy (17.08.2013), Styeba (20.08.2013), Thaitali (17.08.2013), Ашвария (17.08.2013), Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Жека (17.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Ритл (18.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

... Хорошие йоги ложатся в десять вечера и в полночь встают и делают медитацию на ходьбе.
Потом они снова засыпают и снова встают и делают медитацию на ходьбе. И так они соблюдают Три стражи ночи. 
Когда йоги не такие хорошие, они спят всю ночь и не делают медитацию на ходьбе.
Они делают ее днем, и когда поднимают стопу, они знают, что они подняли стопу. Когда они опускают стопу - они знают, что они опустили стопу. Когда их ум хочет вновь поднять стопу, они знают, что их ум вновь хочет поднять стопу. 
А ум может перестать хотеть знать, что он хочет поднять стопу. Ум вдруг вспомнит, что у него Восемь обетов, а в России есть картофельном пюре и квашеная капуста. После этого ум совсем забудет, что у него должно быть Умелое Внимание и перестанет думать о ходьбе и будет думать о картофельном пюре. А потом он захочет, чтобы в нем возникло сознание глаза и заставит голову подняться и посмотреть на небо.
Как-то раз в одну из безоблачных ночей оптимист, пессимист и физик тоже смотрели на небо. Пессимист воскликнул: «Какая необъятная пустота!» Оптимист же сказал: «Как много звезд!"
И только физик ничего не сказал, потому что не был уверен в том, что он увидел.

----------

Богдан Б (19.08.2013), Микаэль (17.08.2013), Сергей Ч (18.08.2013), Спокойный (17.08.2013), Топпер- (17.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ум вдруг вспомнит, что у него Восемь обетов, а в России есть картофельном пюре и квашеная капуста.


Не напоминайте моему уму, *пожалуйста*, про квашеную капусту в России.  :Cry:

----------

Kittisaro (18.08.2013), Жека (17.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Энн Тэ (17.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Не напоминайте моему уму, пожалуйста, про квашеную капусту в России.


И про пюре... с маринованными груздочками тоже...  :Cry:

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Фил (19.08.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не напоминайте моему уму, *пожалуйста*, про квашеную капусту в России.


А про малосольные огурчики с ниточкой укропа?

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Фил (19.08.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

А чего, ум не может заквасить капусту в Дхасе?)) Мы сегодня пастилу из недозрелых яблок делали, такую, которая в трубочку заворачивается.. Ничего невозможного нет)

----------


## Нико

> А чего, ум не может заквасить капусту в Дхасе?)) Мы сегодня пастилу из недозрелых яблок делали, такую, которая в трубочку заворачивается.. Ничего невозможного нет)


Капуста квасится либо в большой стеклянной банке,ибо в обливной посуде. туту этого нету)

----------

Маша_ла (19.08.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

В эмалированной кастрюле или в банке. Банки нет? Помню банки с джемом в Дхасе)) Главное, не терять оптимизьм))

----------

Эделизи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> В эмалированной кастрюле или в банке. Банки нет? Помню банки с джемом в Дхасе)) Главное, не терять оптимизьм))


Я сварила веганский борщ, долго искала свеклу. Америке понра!)

----------

sergey (19.08.2013), Аньезка (19.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Топпер- (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013)

----------


## sergey

> И про то, как ум влияет на состояние природы, как из-за омрачений появляются наводнения и т.п. Может сутты, или книги.


Женя в одной теме, спасибо, привела две сутты из АН. Я раньше их не видел, хотя похожие утверждения где-то встречал.
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...mavaggo-e.html 
десятая сутта на странице.
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...navaggo-e.html
шестая сутта на странице.

----------

Thaitali (19.08.2013), Жека (19.08.2013), Федор Ф (19.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Жека, то есть Вы все равно вернетесь в РФ?)

----------


## Жека

> Жека, то есть Вы все равно вернетесь в РФ?)


Как птицы улетают на зиму, так и йожики зимуют в теплых краях, а потом прилетают в родные края)

----------

Дмитрон (19.08.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Топпер- (19.08.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Как птицы улетают на зиму, так и йожики зимуют в теплых краях, а потом прилетают в родные края)


первые 6 месяцев будет тяжело обратно привыкать к своей стране.

----------


## Нико

> Я сварила веганский борщ, долго искала свеклу. Америке понра!)


Веганский борщ -- это легко. Вот попробуйте тут капусту заквасить или огурцы засолить....

----------


## Жека

> первые 6 месяцев будет тяжело обратно привыкать к своей стране.


Поэтому 6 превращается в 3. Или в 2:-)

----------

Дмитрон (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Веганский борщ -- это легко. Вот попробуйте тут капусту заквасить или огурцы засолить....


Я от риса с карри скоро сойду с ума.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я от риса с карри скоро сойду с ума.


Брррр....

----------


## Маша_ла

Девушки, попросите привезти вам эмалированные каструльки с гречкой и будет вам полегче)) А мы тута горох с рисом иногда варим. Ребенку нравится))

Нико, ежели Вы сейчас в Дхарамсале, то в Дерадуне в Сакья Центре сейчас происходит большая пуджа Ваджракилайи.. Это уникальный ритуал. Еще не поздно, если есть желание))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нико, ежели Вы сейчас в Дхарамсале, то в Дерадуне в Сакья Центре сейчас происходит большая пуджа Ваджракилайи.. Это уникальный ритуал.


С гречкой?

----------


## Топпер

Я в Шри-Ланку чёрный хлеб и сыр возил. По заявкам  :Smilie:

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (19.08.2013), Жека (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (19.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Женя, это Ваш блог на Индостане? Стиль похож, кажется)) http://www.indostan.ru/blog/159_3928_0.html Извините, если ошибаюсь)) Удалю потом.


Ага, на меня нашел писательский зуд. С этим сложно бороться  :Cry: 
Я знаю одно средство, правда...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (19.08.2013)

----------


## Маша_ла

Женя, пишите, у Вас отлично получается. Это - талант)) Ссылку удалила.




> С гречкой?


Я думаю, что с другими субстанциями)) Вообще, этот ритуал проводился непрерывно в Сакья, даже в 1959 г. Святейшество его проводил, хотя многие ритуалы были прерваны в то время и восстановлению не подлежат.. Даже ламы Нингма приезжают на этот ритуал в Сакья Центр, из Европы и отовсюду. Будучи в Индии жалко, по-моему, такое дело пропускать. Будет до 27 августа в Сакья Центре в Раджпуре - пригороде Дерадуна.
Вот, подготовка: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...6556743&type=3

----------

Жека (19.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Я в Шри-Ланку чёрный хлеб и сыр возил. По заявкам


жаль что все хорошее закончилось за 5 минут  :Kiss:  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> жаль что все хорошее закончилось за 5 минут


На будущее буду знать  :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> Я в Шри-Ланку чёрный хлеб и сыр возил. По заявкам


Извиняюсь, а какой сыр? Очень интересно.

----------


## Жека

Еда - самая большая проблема на Ланке, даже бОльшая, чем в Индии.
Местные категорически не умеют готовить, так, морепродукты превращаются в хлам зажаренную рыбу с чем- то зеленым рядом. Все острое, пересоленое, пересахаренное. Меры не знают совершенно.
А-ля европейская еда - эти те же карри типа китайские или итальянские.
В магазинах нет ни черного хлеба, ни нормального сыра, ни мяса (для невеганов), ни круп.
От нездоровой пищи у 15% сахарный диабет, большинство женщин бесформенные и толстые.
Среди монахов сахарный диабет составляет 20%.

----------

Shus (20.08.2013), Богдан Б (20.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Извиняюсь, а какой сыр? Очень интересно.


Честно говоря не помню. Т.к. точно не знал вкусов. Брал самый простой, отечественный, какой есть в московских магазинах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Еда - самая большая проблема на Ланке, даже бОльшая, чем в Индии.
> Местные категорически не умеют готовить, так, морепродукты превращаются в хлам зажаренную рыбу с чем- то зеленым рядом. Все острое, пересоленое, пересахаренное. Меры не знают совершенно.
> А-ля европейская еда - эти те же карри типа китайские или итальянские.
> В магазинах нет ни черного хлеба, ни нормального сыра, ни мяса (для невеганов), ни круп.
> От нездоровой пищи у 15% сахарный диабет, большинство женщин бесформенные и толстые.
> Среди монахов сахарный диабет составляет 20%.


Я конечно не гурман и эстет, но готовить умеют и очень даже. Просто они готовят так как нравится им, а не вам.
Сыр есть только плавленный треугольный а круглой коробочке. в Корее та же проблема. Ну не едят в этих регионах сыр.
У нас тут в храме был один деятель, который сказал как то, что местные женщины похожи на обезьян. Так вот, местные женщины такие, какими должны быть местные женщины. И не наше приезжих дело давать им негативную оценку.

----------

Raudex (22.08.2013), Дмитрон (20.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Честно говоря не помню. Т.к. точно не знал вкусов. Брал самый простой, отечественный, какой есть в московских магазинах.


Сыр был тот что я просил. Плавленные сырки "Дружба" и "Волна" хлеб "Дарницкий"

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Маркион (20.08.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013), Энн Тэ (20.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сыр был тот что я просил. Плавленные сырки "Дружба" и "Волна" хлеб "Дарницкий"


Не. Это не я привозил. Я саду Ратанасаре  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Еда - самая большая проблема на Ланке, даже бОльшая, чем в Индии.
> Местные категорически не умеют готовить, так, морепродукты превращаются в хлам зажаренную рыбу с чем- то зеленым рядом. Все острое, пересоленое, пересахаренное. Меры не знают совершенно.
> А-ля европейская еда - эти те же карри типа китайские или итальянские.
> В магазинах нет ни черного хлеба, ни нормального сыра, ни мяса (для невеганов), ни круп.
> От нездоровой пищи у 15% сахарный диабет, большинство женщин бесформенные и толстые.
> Среди монахов сахарный диабет составляет 20%.


С черным хлебом большая проблема ,да и вообще хлеб там дорогой,а вот колбасы и мясо в изобилии в супермаркетах ,и сыра можно найти ,но это в Коломбо только ,а вот в других городах выбора особого мяса и колбас нет .Вообще мяса мало едят на Шри Ланке ,основные потребители мяса там местные мусульмане,на рынке огромный выбор мяса и все торговцы только мусульмане и покупатели мусульмане да христиане.

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

То, что с едой на ШЛ "вери биг проблем" спорить даже странно. Нравится самим местным или не нравится, когда каждый пятый болен тяжелейшим заболеванием, которое разрушает весь организм - это уже факты, вещь упрямая.
Есть каждый день горы белого риса, запивая приторным чаем - это разве дело?
Супов, кстати, тоже нет, вместо них опять соленая зеленая жижа, а суп для здоровья очень полезен.
В Коломбо да, проще. Мне даже показали настоящий японский ресторан с поварами- японцами.
ПС: вспомнилось, как я тут однажды попала в госпиталь с проблемами желудка, так ко мне по очереди приходили врачи "поговорить" и рассказать, что они - "тоже буддисты".
Один даже говорил по-русски, учился в Питере.

----------

Богдан Б (20.08.2013), Бодо (27.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2013), Эделизи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> То, что с едой на ШЛ "вери биг проблем" спорить даже странно. Нравится самим местным или не нравится, когда каждый пятый болен тяжелейшим заболеванием, которое разрушает весь организм - это уже факты, вещь упрямая.
> Есть каждый день горы белого риса, запивая приторным чаем - это разве дело?
> Супов, кстати, тоже нет, вместо них опять соленая зеленая жижа, а суп для здоровья очень полезен.
> В Коломбо да, проще. Мне даже показали настоящий японский ресторан с поварами- японцами.
> ПС: вспомнилось, как я тут однажды попала в госпиталь с проблемами желудка, так ко мне по очереди приходили врачи "поговорить" и рассказать, что они - "тоже буддисты".
> Один даже говорил по-русски, учился в Питере.


Мне приходилось есть рис с овощами ,на удивление лапшы немало готовят называя ее почему-то пастой на манер итальянских,а вот всякие другие блюда побоялся есть, а чай я только в бутиках при  дегустации на чайных фабриках пил, а местные пьют больше чайную пыль или порошок .Привозил несколько таких пачек -из него хорошо только чифирь варить и все.

----------

Raudex (22.08.2013), Богдан Б (20.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

с овощами и фруктами вроде не должно быть проблем на Шри Ланке? Климат на тайский похож

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> с овощами и фруктами вроде не должно быть проблем на Шри Ланке? Климат на тайский похож


С фруктами без проблем ,авакадо и другие дорогие у нас фрукты у них как наши огурцы в августе копейки.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> с овощами и фруктами вроде не должно быть проблем на Шри Ланке? Климат на тайский похож


Этим и спасаемся)

----------

Бодо (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

может откроем отдельную тему о кулинарии?

----------


## Жека

Удивительна близость менталитета ланкийцев - российскому.
Та же бытовая небрежность, любовь к праздникам, та же манера кивать на начальника, который "все знает", те же уродливые бронзовые памятники в честь соц лидеров, та же коррупция и гаишное вымогательство на дорогах ( здесь водители так же "мигают" друг другу фарами, предупреждая о засаде в кустах).
Ланкийцы без ума от "Руси", как они ее называют, читают Горького и Толстого, учатся в России и считают Путина сильным лидером (он помог остановить войну с тамилами).
Ланкийцы, к сожалению, так же, как русские, любят "водкаа",- если кто- то думает, что азиатские буддисты повально - трезвенники, то увы...

----------

Thaitali (20.08.2013), Бодо (28.11.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Энн Тэ (20.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Сижу на конференции (очень-очень скучно)
Вообще, буддийские конференции - редкое занудство, ,когда в докладах рассказывают на жутком инглише о том, чем болеют тайские монахи и о том, как все страны должны дружить...

Фотосессия


Я в национальном костюме :-)

----------

Thaitali (20.08.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (20.08.2013), Бодо (28.11.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Кайто Накамура (28.11.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Эделизи (21.08.2013)

----------


## Neroli

А почему фотки на боку? У меня шея болит.  :Frown:

----------

Влад К (29.11.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А почему фотки на боку? У меня шея болит.


Я не виноватая - это форум так загружает фотки с планшетника, у меня все нормально отражается.

----------


## Топпер

> Удивительна близость менталитета ланкийцев - российскому.


Мне тоже так показалось. Видимо поэтому из жителей Азии с которыми я общался, легче всего мне как раз таки с сингалами. Действительно это такие русские экваториального пояса.

----------

Raudex (22.08.2013), Бодо (28.11.2013), Жека (20.08.2013), Кайто Накамура (29.11.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Я не виноватая - это форум так загружает фотки с планшетника, у меня все нормально отражается.


Виноватая....  :Smilie:  Только не вы, а планшетник.
Нажмите правую кнопку мыши (или что там на планшетнике), установив курсор на картинку, затем "Свойства" и увидите цифру "6" в поле "ориентация", что означает: "Повернуть на 90".

Чтобы избавиться от этого надо открыть файл в любом вьюере-редакторе (XnView напр.) и сохранить в нормальной ориентации.
Получится "Ориентация изображения 1":

Вложение 14466

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.08.2013), Топпер- (20.08.2013), Фил (20.08.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Всё равно красиво.

----------

Tong Po (20.08.2013), Жека (20.08.2013), Сергей Ч (20.08.2013)

----------


## Дяус

> То, что с едой на ШЛ "вери биг проблем" спорить даже странно. Нравится самим местным или не нравится, когда каждый пятый болен тяжелейшим заболеванием, которое разрушает весь организм - это уже факты, вещь упрямая.
> Есть каждый день горы белого риса, запивая приторным чаем - это разве дело?
> Супов, кстати, тоже нет, вместо них опять соленая зеленая жижа, а суп для здоровья очень полезен.
> В Коломбо да, проще. Мне даже показали настоящий японский ресторан с поварами- японцами.
> ПС: вспомнилось, как я тут однажды попала в госпиталь с проблемами желудка, так ко мне по очереди приходили врачи "поговорить" и рассказать, что они - "тоже буддисты".
> Один даже говорил по-русски, учился в Питере.


А зачем вы туда поехали чтобы так тяжело жить? Хотите просветиться через испытания?

----------


## Жека

> А зачем вы туда поехали чтобы так тяжело жить? Хотите просветиться через испытания?


Речь шла о еде. Про тяжело жить речь не было.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Речь шла о еде. Про тяжело жить речь не было.


В относительно моноэтнической традиционной стране почти всегда проблемы с питанием в местной кухне.
В Китае например через полгода никакая китайская еда не лезет из за сойки и уксуса с глюганатом натрия, которые они везде добавляют.
Сначало вкусно, а через некоторое время есть невозможно. И люди переходят на мусульманские кухни или европейские, которых там не мало.

----------


## Дяус

> Речь шла о еде. Про тяжело жить речь не было.


Если почитать "Шантарам", то индусам условного говоря наплевать на свое тело по причине его одноразовости, то есть это очередное твое тело, а не единственное и неповторимое. Поэтому какая разница что есть, от чего умереть?

----------


## Жека

> Если почитать "Шантарам", то индусам условного говоря наплевать на свое тело по причине его одноразовости, то есть это очередное твое тело, а не единственное и неповторимое. Поэтому какая разница что есть, от чего умереть?


Ну, чтобы понять, что индусам на свое тело вовсе не наплевать, а все знания об индусах как о нации высокодуховных людей, которые думают только о Высшем - они испаряются после первой недели жизни в Индии ))

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (28.11.2013), Tong Po (20.08.2013), Бодо (28.11.2013), Влад К (29.11.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (25.08.2013), Тао (22.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В относительно моноэтнической традиционной стране почти всегда проблемы с питанием в местной кухне.
> В Китае например через полгода никакая китайская еда не лезет из за сойки и уксуса с глюганатом натрия, которые они везде добавляют.
> Сначало вкусно, а через некоторое время есть невозможно. И люди переходят на мусульманские кухни или европейские, которых там не мало.



Мне казалось, что китайская кухня довольно вкусна и разнообразна. Тут её немного в ассортименте, а вот в Америке, например, фастфуды китайские очень даже популярны...

----------


## Дяус

> Ну, чтобы понять, что индусам на свое тело вовсе не наплевать, а все знания об индусах как о нации высокодуховных людей, которые думают только о Высшем - они испаряются после первой недели жизни в Индии ))


Ну у меня например никогда небыло стереотипа что это нация высокодуховных людей, скорее муравейник с особыми законами, по которым просто все живут не ставя под сомнение их суть, коллективный разум. Что им наплевать на свое тело вы сами подтвердили описаниями рациона, в то же время американца, совершающего утреннюю пробежку я много раз видел, а индуса ни разу. Думаю малюсенькая вершина айсберга из серии "Шокирующая Азия". Отношение к миру ДРУГОЕ.
Но на самом деле в нашей советской родине тоже беда с питанием, продукты низкого качества, определенный набор к тому же, ассортимент подкачал, по заболеваниям думаю тоже не отстаем.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Мне казалось, что китайская кухня довольно вкусна и разнообразна. Тут её немного в ассортименте, а вот в Америке, например, фастфуды китайские очень даже популярны...


Да она разнообразна. Но если долго ее есть (чисто китайскую) становится противной по вышеуказанным причинам. Особенно из-за уксуса.
В других странах китайская кухня адаптированная под местных.
Попробуйте Сычуаньскую острую, Северо-Восточную, Чжецзянскую, Гуандунскую. На Севере солоноватая и относительно пресная (похожа на российскую), на юге сладковатая, на Западе островатая, На Востоке смешанная, но всех их объединяет уксусный раствор, сойка (поэтому у китайцев зубы не очень).

Мне тибетская больше нравится.
Тентук суп, Момо и т.д.

----------


## Жека

> Ну у меня например никогда небыло стереотипа что это нация высокодуховных людей, скорее муравейник с особыми законами, по которым просто все живут не ставя под сомнение их суть, коллективный разум. Что им наплевать на свое тело вы сами подтвердили описаниями рациона, в то же время американца, совершающего утреннюю пробежку я много раз видел, а индуса ни разу. Думаю малюсенькая вершина айсберга из серии "Шокирующая Азия". Отношение к миру ДРУГОЕ.
> Но на самом деле в нашей советской родине тоже беда с питанием, продукты низкого качества, определенный набор к тому же, ассортимент подкачал, по заболеваниям думаю тоже не отстаем.


У индусов есть йога, че им бегать?)
ПС: я не в Индии живу.

----------


## Нико

> Да она разнообразна. Но если долго ее есть (чисто китайскую) становится противной по вышеуказанным причинам. Особенно из-за уксуса.
> В других странах китайская кухня адаптированная под местных.
> Попробуйте Сычуаньскую острую, Северо-Восточную, Чжецзянскую, Гуандунскую. На Севере солоноватая и относительно пресная (похожа на российскую), на юге сладковатая, на Западе островатая, На Востоке смешанная, но всех их объединяет уксусный раствор, сойка (поэтому у китайцев зубы не очень).
> 
> Мне тибетская больше нравится.
> Тентук суп, Момо и т.д.


Уксус и сойку в еде я как раз люблю. Момо и тентук надоели до слёз(.

----------

Дмитрон (20.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2013)

----------


## Дяус

> У индусов есть йога, че им бегать?)


Значит она бессильна против диабета.




> я не в Индии живу.


Согласен, из наших краев разницу не увидишь. В принципе американцы называют русскими и украинцев, и литовцев, и армян.

Кстати не так давно у нас в продаже появились индийские продукты (а может и шриланкские!) - рис басмати очень вкусный, и соусы жидкие.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Уксус и сойку в еде я как раз люблю. Момо и тентук надоели до слёз(.


Ну тогда в Китай съездите для разнообразия. Северная кухня. Рестораны "Dongbeiren" думаю Вам понравится.
http://www.lemonsay.com/shop.aspx?shopid=13216

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а я уже по лайкийской еде скучаю. тетя моя что ни день меня мясом пичкает. и отказаться от даны не могу и ее обижать не хочется. уже 5 кило прибавил (((((( да и холодновато тут, а я уже от холодов отвык. одна радость. ест. много людей, кому интересно про буддизм послушать.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (28.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Бханте, до Нового года успеете вернуться?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Бханте, до Нового года успеете вернуться?


нет. не успею

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне казалось, что китайская кухня довольно вкусна и разнообразна. Тут её немного в ассортименте, а вот в Америке, например, фастфуды китайские очень даже популярны...


на западе она такая же "китайская" как японские "суши" - совершенно полностью другая.

в китае кушать - невозможно. они не понимают что такое жареное мясо - все тушат в масле с овощами и т.д. у тибетцев и то вкуснее. даже вкусная кухня хранцузов - миф. я устав от нее совершенно случайно напоролся на тиб.ресторанчик где отъедался момо)

самая лучшая кухня - грузинская и итальянская.

----------


## Нико

самая лучшая кухня - грузинская и итальянская.

Согласна, если итальянцы могут приготовить хороший бифштекс и салат из морепродуктов. )))))

----------


## Ондрий

> Согласна, если итальянцы могут приготовить хороший бифштекс и салат из морепродуктов. )))))


полукилограммовый флорентино бен котто могут готовить нормально только итальяны. остальное - злостное надругательство над трупом теленка.

----------

Нико (28.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Тепло когда - это очень замечательно для практики.  :Smilie:  И солнце тоже очень нужно. 

А насчет еды - в разных местах жила, любую ресторанную пищу могу есть не больше двух дней, потом начинаю подыскивать себе местные добротные продукты и дома их простым способом готовить сама. У меня даже плитка-одноконфорка есть с кастрюлькой в чемодане всегда. 

Потому что сколько ресторанов, столько и качеств пищи :Smilie:  А на местах надо иметь грамотного друга-гурмана, уж он отведет в правильные заведения, поняв, что вы любите.

Но принцип хорошей еды всегда в свежих и доброкачественных продуктах.

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> полукилограммовый флорентино бен котто могут готовить нормально только итальяны. остальное - злостное надругательство над трупом теленка.


Меньше кг не должны готовить. Это стандарт. И дело всегда в качестве мяса. И в качестве морепродуктов :Smilie: 

Да, настоящая буддийская практика начинается с еды :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Кайто Накамура (29.11.2013), Ондрий (28.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Меньше кг не должны готовить.


я просто 1кг не съем за раз, только пополам на двоих. Дело не только в качестве мяса - но и рецепта и радиуса кривизны рук повара. но мы жестоко оффтопим, простите Жека!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, если не оффтопить, то условия для практики в любой стране надо еще себе создать. И, конечно, надо привыкать ко всем своим прелестям тропиков, местной еды, флоры и фауны, не говоря уж о местных хомосапиентсах и их традиционных стереотипах.

К некоторым приходится привыкать к местным, некоторые приходится себе создавать. И поэтому вопрос всегда стоит, думаю, в наличии возможности полноценно учиться Дхарме, не тратить много денег и времени на быт и на отвлечения. И есть смысл менять, когда какое-то место явно выгоднее в финансовом и удобном смысле. Хотя по моему мнению, в каждой стране равный баланс "за" и "против" :Smilie: 

Только пожив на месте оценишь все это. И стоит ли менять привычное для привыкания к куче других проблем? 

За Жеку очень рада. Кармические ветры задули гармонично :Smilie: 

Думаю, что смогла бы жить в тропиках полноценно только за цену отопления в Италии :Smilie:  И питаться за одну фиорентину там пару недель. Это уже давно направляет туда мой взгляд...... :Smilie:

----------

Жека (01.02.2014)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Если бы я поехал жить в тропики то точно знаю что скучал бы по снегу. Ничего не могу с собой сделать, и не понятно откуда это и в чём смысл такой непонятной настройки, слегка скучаю по зиме и каждый раз радуюсь очень снегу и морозу, может генетическое что-то вообще, не знаю в общем, успокаивает и даёт гармонию зима и вид снега падающего и гололёда со слякотью 

а в плане еды и местных традиций питания важно осознавать что эти традиции имеют всегда смысл, например используемые в какой-то стране приправы вполне могут иметь значение скажем для защиты организма от каких-то негативов, куркума например в ней вещества которые стимулируют и поддерживают печень, а это в южных странах не лишнее там много всяких бактерий и прочих амёб водится как начнёт живот болеть мало не покажется,

----------

Иляна (16.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Любые условия имеют свои особенности и идеальных "наборов" для практики в самсаре не бывает. Так что всегда приходится это терпеть, то подстраивать и то добавлять.

Чужая страна и устройство, новые люди, другие культурные и национальные особенности в ней вообще отнимает массу сил и времени. 

По снегу ни разу в теплых краях не скучала :Smilie:  А вот по теплу и солнцу и даже по изнуряющей жаре - да :Smilie:

----------

Жека (01.02.2014)

----------


## Максим К.

Здравствуйте, Жека!
В новогодние праздники буду в Шри Ланке, и мне нужно посетить то место где жил почтенный Серлингпа. Напишите пожалуйста если Вы знаете, место где жил святой: город и если есть, название монастыря.
С уважением,
Максим.

----------


## Эделизи

> По снегу ни разу в теплых краях не скучала А вот по теплу и солнцу и даже по изнуряющей жаре - да


Это чисто женское эволюционное приспособленчество. Будет скучать и по домику на болотах с бродящими зомби, если у нее там семья.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это чисто женское эволюционное приспособленчество. Будет скучать и по домику на болотах с бродящими зомби, если у нее там семья.


Я б наоборот в тепло от семьи убежала б и от нее :Smilie:  У нас тут дубак, на севере Италии.

Что касается женского приспособленчества - это правда, через день привыкаю на любом месте, и забываю, что у меня есть семья, как от нее уезжаю :Smilie:

----------

Жека (01.02.2014), Эделизи (29.11.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В новогодние праздники буду в Шри Ланке, и мне нужно посетить то место где жил почтенный Серлингпа.


А он точно там жил, а не на острове Суматра?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=17749
http://lotuschef.blogspot.com/2012/0...yi-drakpa.html

----------

Максим К. (03.12.2013), Нико (02.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

Всем привет, привет, привет!!
А я скоро приеду в Россию, аййо :-)
Пока настрой такой, что за два года отсутствия на родине особо не соскучилась, но повидаться отнюдь не прочь!
И еще там нет огромных черных тараканов, которые норовят влететь тебе в лицо ночью  :Facepalm: 
В общем, буду проверять свою равностность (появилась она или нет), но точно могу сказать одно: сам факт буддийская страна или нет - меня в данное время стал мало волновать. Пожалуй, я не смогла бы жить только в радикальной мусульманской стране, но вот наличие буддийских храмов и обрядов для меня стало фактором второстепенным. Если ты знаешь технику, то сможешь практиковать ее везде, пожив в традиционной стране несколько лет. 
Ура!

----------

Ittosai (01.02.2014), Neroli (01.02.2014), Pema Sonam (01.02.2014), Vladiimir (01.02.2014), Алик (01.02.2014), Ануруддха (01.02.2014), Аурум (01.02.2014), Джнянаваджра (01.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (02.02.2014), Читтадхаммо (01.02.2014), Эделизи (01.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Всем привет, привет, привет!!
> А я скоро приеду в Россию, аййо :-)
> Пока настрой такой, что за два года отсутствия на родине особо не соскучилась, но повидаться отнюдь не прочь!
> И еще там нет огромных черных тараканов, которые норовят влететь тебе в лицо ночью 
> В общем, буду проверять свою равностность (появилась она или нет), но точно могу сказать одно: сам факт буддийская страна или нет - меня в данное время стал мало волновать. Пожалуй, я не смогла бы жить только в радикальной мусульманской стране, но вот наличие буддийских храмов и обрядов для меня стало фактором второстепенным. Если ты знаешь технику, то сможешь практиковать ее везде, пожив в традиционной стране несколько лет. 
> Ура!


Что-же, если ещё не было опыта, то спешу поделиться " гадостью)). Через очень небольшое время по прибытии, скорее всего захлеснёт "ломка", как у наркомана, и всё здесь станет невыносимым, и все думы будут о вынашивании планов- свалить снова)) Во всяком случае именно так бывало у всех поголовно мною наблюдаемых, проживших по "индиям", достаточно долго)). (но если переболели, то прижились)), (кто не прижился- тот Нико)))

----------

Алик (01.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Что-же, если ещё не было опыта, то спешу поделиться " гадостью)). Через очень небольшое время по прибытии, скорее всего захлеснёт "ломка", как у наркомана, и всё здесь станет невыносимым, и все думы будут о вынашивании планов- свалить снова)) Во всяком случае именно так бывало у всех поголовно мною наблюдаемых, проживших по "индиям", достаточно долго)). (но если переболели, то прижились)), (кто не прижился- тот Нико)))


Если работать не надо, прижиться где угодно можно. Тредовыебудни после непрерывного медтативного прошлого - вот где настоящий треш.

----------

Буль (02.02.2014), Дубинин (01.02.2014), Жека (01.02.2014), Кузьмич (02.02.2014), Нико (02.02.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Что-же, если ещё не было опыта, то спешу поделиться " гадостью)). Через очень небольшое время по прибытии, скорее всего захлеснёт "ломка", как у наркомана, и всё здесь станет невыносимым, и все думы будут о вынашивании планов- свалить снова)) Во всяком случае именно так бывало у всех поголовно мною наблюдаемых, проживших по "индиям", достаточно долго)). (но если переболели, то прижились)), (кто не прижился- тот Нико)))


Опыт был и примерно, как Вы описали.
Первый - после первой Индии. Она так поразила меня своими Гималаями, что оказаться в душном московском офисе было реальной пыткой, и я вспоминала и вспоминала запах Индии, ее атмосферу... Индия - чертовка) С нее все началось. 
Второй раз был после Непала и Бали и кончился побегом ))
Посмотрим, что будет сейчас. Я же не навсегда, но, видимо, надолго (есть причины на то).

----------

Дубинин (01.02.2014), Нико (02.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> Веганский борщ -- это легко. Вот попробуйте тут капусту заквасить или огурцы засолить....


Малосольные огурчики в пакете, сам не пробовал, возможно не самые аутентичные, но охотку сбить наверное помогут :-)
http://amamam.ru/ogurtsy-malosol-ny-...trogo-prigoto/

----------


## Жека

> Малосольные огурчики в пакете, сам не пробовал, возможно не самые аутентичные, но охотку сбить наверное помогут :-)
> http://amamam.ru/ogurtsy-malosol-ny-...trogo-prigoto/


Вот обжоры  :Cool:

----------

Нико (02.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.02.2014)

----------


## Дмитрон

Велкам ту Раша.()
Наверно нужен курс реабилитации после Югов.
Сейчас в МСК холодно.

----------

